# Roland gx-24 vs. Gcc expert 24 lx?



## Dohick (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm very new at all this but have done some research an found there is a large variety of products. Im looking for a cutter/plotter an came across the Roland gx-24 an gcc expert 24 lx. I see there is a big price difference but that is the only noticeable thing that I can spot. Also what is the difference between the gcc expert 24 an 24 lx? Any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

The LX has contour cutting feature, the Expert does not. I have the EX24, happy with it. Mike
GCC LaserPro Laser Engraver, Vinyl Cutter and Printer


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

The GX-24 has a Servo motor and the Expert 24 LX has a Stepper motor. 

This means that the GX-24 motor is more durable, and will cut fabric such as Poly Twill provided it is laminated on a carrier.


----------



## Rmatheson (Jul 12, 2006)

GHEENEE1 said:


> The LX has contour cutting feature, the Expert does not. I have the EX24, happy with it. Mike
> GCC LaserPro Laser Engraver, Vinyl Cutter and Printer


 

They both have Stepper motors the pro has a servo motor.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The GCC PumaIII is more comparable to the Roland GX 24. It is a bit cheaper and has more down force. It also has the contour cut feature.


----------

